# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Utilizan aeronaves a control remoto para predicción de cosechas

## efrenvidal

*NOTA DE PRENSA*  *Pruebas se han realizado en cultivos de papa y camote en Huancayo y San Ramón* 
Con el uso de aeromodelos radio-controlados de planeadores, helicópteros y aviones, además de globos, se ejecuta en el Perú el proyecto “Agricultura de Precisión para la Producción de Cultivos de Seguridad Alimentaria y de Agro Exportación”, que permiten obtener información a partir de interpretar las imágenes tomadas a baja altura sobre parcelas de cultivo. 
Este proyecto es ejecutado por la Pontificia Universidad Católica del Perú (PUCP), conjuntamente con el Centro Internacional de la Papa (CIP), con el financiamiento del *Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT)*, de la Presidencia del Consejo de Ministros (PCM), con el cofinanciamiento del Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID) y del Tesoro Público. 
El Director Ejecutivo del *Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT)*, doctor Alejandro Afuso Higa, afirmó que las aeronaves cuentan con una computadora, sistemas electrónicos con sensores de datos, cámaras multiespectrales y Sistemas de Posicionamiento Geográfico (GPS) que fueron ensamblados por ingenieros de la PUCP.  aeromodelo en pleno vuelo.JPG aeromodfelo para agricultura de precisiÃ³n.jpg   *Por primera vez en el Perú se está usando este tipo de tecnología* 
Al respecto, el coordinador general del proyecto en la PUCP, ingeniero Donato A. Flores, aseguró que por primera vez en el Perú se está usando este tipo de tecnología, la misma que está en uso en otros países desarrollados, aunque hay desarrollos similares en Brasil y en Chile, pero a cargo de empresas que se dedican a dar el servicio. 
“Estamos desarrollando diversos tipos de aeronaves y globos, habiéndose realizado pruebas de campo en Lima, Huancayo y San Ramón sobre cultivos de papa y camote y otros para la seguridad alimentaria. Los aeromodelos pueden cubrir un kilómetro de radio debido a que la persona que los opera debe tener control sobre ellas”, expresó el ingeniero Flores. 
Dijo que cada aeromodelo tiene un peso promedio entre dos a tres kilos y utiliza baterías de 5 mil amperios, todas desarrolladas con aportes de ingeniería del equipo de investigación que participa en el proyecto financiado por *FINCyT* y la contraparte de la PUCP. Agregó que el costo de los prototipos de aeromodelos es de 7 mil soles, en tanto que la parte electrónica es de otros tres mil dólares.  helicÃ³ptero utilizado para agricultura de precisiÃ³n.jpg Globo aerostÃ¡tico utilizado para agricultura de precisiÃ³n.JPG 
Por su parte, la investigadora asociada del Centro Internacional de la Papa (CIP), ingeniera Carolina Barreda, agradeció el financiamiento del *Programa de Ciencia y Tecnología (FINCyT)*, y dijo que “se está tratando de incorporar la teledetección o información remota en estos modelos con el propósito de mejorar el monitoreo de los cultivos con el objetivo de mejorar la productividad y competitividad de los cultivos”. 
Añadió que “esta técnica puede ser aplicada en cultivos de exportación, cultivos anuales y permanentes, porque la tecnología que se desarrolla con el proyecto es versátil para distintos cultivos y distintas regiones tanto para productos cultivados en pequeña y gran escala”.  Con el agradecimiento de su difusión www.fincyt.gob.peTemas similares: Artículo: Producción de arroz cáscara aumentó en 37.6 % por cosechas en Lambayeque, Piura y San Martín Artículo: Perú liderará proyecto para control de la mosca de la fruta en la CAN Se recomienda control etológico para la mosca de la fruta Artículo: Producción de maíz amarillo duro aumenta 14.1% por mayor superficie de cosechas Artículo: Hay 200 empresas que utilizan el puerto de Paita para exportar sus productos

----------

